# Olight S10R II Baton (XP-L HD, 1x RCR123A/CR123A, Rechargeable) Review



## kj2 (Oct 24, 2015)

One of Olight latest releases, in their EDC-section, is the S10R II Baton. It's an updated version of the older S10R, which I reviewed previously. 
The S10R II still runs on one (included) RCR123A (16340) battery. As back-up, this light also works on a non-rechargeable CR123A battery.
With a max output of 500 lumens, it's quite a pocket lighthouse 

*The packaging: 
*
The S10R II comes in Olight today's standard clear packaging. 









Inside the packaging you'll find; the S10R II, 1x Olight RCR123A battery (inside the light), manual, USB-cable, charging-dock, sticky pad for charging dock and a lanyard.
The pocket clip is already attached to the light.






Normally I don't really pay attention to the lanyard, but I noticed that Olight added a small needle at the end. This helps you attaching the lanyard through the small lanyard-hole in the tailcap.






*Features and Specifications:* _(given by Olight)

_KEY FEATURES:


The S10RII uses the highest output Cree XP-L HD LED which can reach up to 500 lumens.
Blue PVD technology stainless steel bezel and ring around the switch.
Flat side button to prevent the light turning on in the pocket.
Low battery indicator function. Red LED on the button will light up when the battery is low.
The Olight Rechargeable 650mAh RCR123A battery can last up to 7 days on one charge.
Intelligent MICRO-USB charging cable can be used for other device electronic devices that take USB.
Five output modes: 3 normal brightness levels: 5 lumens, 100 lumens, 500 lumens, a special 0.5 lumen moonlight mode, and a 10HZ Strobe mode.
Flat tailcap with a strong magnet that can attach to any metal surface for hands free operation.
Based on the run time of active thermal control, 4 1/2 minutes highlighting, 3 minutes gently fall to 60% of the initial brightness.
Battery reverse polarity construction.
Hardened temper Glass, double-sided anti-reflective film coating.
Removable U arm stainless steel pocket clip, high toughness, two-way installation, salt bath nitrite surface treatment (QPQ technology), anti-scrape, anti-corrosion.

MSRP: $59.95

The manual gives information on specs, user interface and more. Always handy to read before usage 

































The S10R II still shares most looks from the older versions, there as been some change. The bezel has been given a beautiful blue PVD coating. The same has been done on the ring, surrounding the side-switch.
To prevent accidental activation when carrying, the side-switch is now flat. This helps to prevent warm pockets  A electronic and physical lockout is present.
Pocket-clip design allows deep pocket carry. In the middle of the side-switch is a little red-led indicator which acts as low-voltage indicator. There still is a magnet in the tailcap.
Anodizing is nicely done, engraving is sharp and white. The is knurling all over the light, but the clip gives you the most grip. The blue o-ring near the reflector has GITD powder, to find the light a little bit easier.









Down the smooth reflector, sits a centered XP-L led.






To charge the S10R II, you just drop it on the included charging-dock. Plug the dock in a USB-port with the included USB-cable. There have been issues with this charging dock before, but Olight has learned and improved. 
Output of the dock is still 4.55V but charges now at 750mA. The extended USB-port lets you charge other devices via the dock.













A led indicator shows the status. Red when charging, and turns green when charging is done. When the dock is powered, but isn't charging, the indicator blinks red every ~2 seconds.
Charging dock finished charging around 4.19V.









The center charging point in the tailcap, lays lower then the outside ring. This prevents a possible short-cut when for example keys, are kept in the same pocket as the light.
















The S10R II has anodized square-cut threads. Therefore a physical lockout is possible. My sample came well lubed.
A small battery polarity indication mark inside the battery tube, shows how to insert the battery correctly.









Springs at both sides of the battery helps with shock absorption. Physical polarity protection at the head, prevents the light to turn On, when the battery is inserted wrong.









The included Olight RCR123A battery.






*User Interface:

*From Off; press and hold to enter Moonlight mode. Click ones to return to memorized brightness level. Two clicks to enter High.
When On, press and hold to cycle between Low > Med > High. Two clicks will select the Strobe mode.

To electronically lockout the light, press and hold the side-switch for 2 seconds from Off. To exit the lockout, press and hold for 1 second.
It's also possible to lockout with the tailcap. Just loosen the tailcap a quarter turn. 

*Size comparison:

*




Duracell CR123A, Lumintop ED10, Olight S10R II, Olight S10, Zebralight SC32w.













*Indoor Beamshots/ Outdoor Beamshots:
*ISO400, f/5.6, 1/20 sec - Canon 500D - Light approx 30cm/ camera 1m in front of wall. (moonlight mode taken with ISO400, f/5.6 , 1/4 sec)















































*Positives and Negatives:*

In this section I give my quick view on +'s and -'s.

+ Small yet powerful
+ Easy rechargeable
+ Moonlight mode

- Magnet could interfere with other carried items

*Conclusion:

*The S10R II is slightly larger then the new Olight S1, but it brings the easy charging option with him. Because of the small size, you hardly notice you carry a light with you.
Convenient for some, and for some not, but the magnet in the tailcap works great when you need both hands. But be careful when you pocket carry the light, next to other items in your pocket.
The blue PVD coated bezel makes the S10R II standout of the crowd 

_S10R II Baton was supplied by Adola for review, on behalf of Olight._


----------



## kj2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Reserved for updates..

Update 1: after rechecking the charging cycle, I noticed the charging dock indicator turns green (full charge) while my multi meter indicates the battery has a voltage of 4.00.
After a second charging attempt, the indicator turned green when the battery was around 4.07V.
Edit: according Olight CS it's normal charging ends when the battery is somewhere between 4.00-4.20V.


----------



## Phlogiston (Oct 24, 2015)

A good review, thank you. 

Do I understand correctly that you can charge any 16340 in this light?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Phlogiston said:


> A good review, thank you.
> 
> Do I understand correctly that you can charge any 16340 in this light?



It comes with a standard 16340, so any 16340 should charge


----------



## Sean Rorie (Oct 26, 2015)

Great job and thank you for the review I will be ordering one soon


----------



## kj2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sean Rorie said:


> Great job and thank you for the review I will be ordering one soon



Thank you


----------



## mofocm (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice review and nice flashlight.
I ordered one yesterday


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 28, 2015)

Outstanding review with great pics!:thumbsup:

The predecessor of this light(S10R) had issues with the charging dock. Have you done this test: run the light until the low voltage indicator turns red. Then insert the light in the charging dock, and see if it starts to charge without any issues(blinking red and so on). Does the light charge in the dock without issues?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 28, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Outstanding review with great pics!:thumbsup:
> 
> The predecessor of this light(S10R) had issues with the charging dock. Have you done this test: run the light until the low voltage indicator turns red. Then insert the light in the charging dock, and see if it starts to charge without any issues(blinking red and so on). Does the light charge in the dock without issues?



The indicator did turn On once, when testing. Placed it on the dock, and it started charging. Haven't experienced any problems, at this moment. Will discharge and charge again, to be sure.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 29, 2015)

kj2 said:


> The indicator did turn On once, when testing. Placed it on the dock, and it started charging. Haven't experienced any problems, at this moment. Will discharge and charge again, to be sure.



Sounds good. Since this is the S10RII i thought that it had the same design change as the S30RII, with insertion of the battery in the opposite direction and the springy center contact on the charging dock, not on the tail.:thinking: I hope that Olight finally has solved the issue with the charging dock that appeared on the old S10R versions.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just checked again. Running in High until indicator kicks in. Dropped on the charging dock, and starts charging. No problems.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 31, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just checked again. Running in High until indicator kicks in. Dropped on the charging dock, and starts charging. No problems.



Thanks for sharing your testresult.






S10R and S10RII side by side. The blue color on the S10RII is indeed looking good!

Yesterday i received my S10RII, and i have done the same test. Unlike the predecessor with issues that immediately started to blinking rapidly red when placing it at the charging dock, the charging dock that came with the S10RII did not start to blink when placing the light at it.The charging dock indicator turned red, like it is supposed to.

However, it´s not entirely free from issues. After what i estimate to be half the charging cycle, the indicator at the charging dock started to blink. Not rapidly, but slowly as when it´s on standby and there is no light in it. I took it of from the charging dock, and then put it back again and then it continued to charge without blinking. 

When the charging cycle was complete, i by curiosity took out the Olight RCR123 battery that came with the light out from the S10RII, and placed it in my Klarus CH4S charger with digital display,just to see if the battery was fully charged. It was not. According to the display on the CH4S charger,the battery was charged to about 80% capacity. I don´t have any voltage meter to test the battery with, but i find the CH4S display trustworthy.

The charging dock works much better than on it´s predecessor, but still there was a disruption in the charging cycle, and the charging dock does not charge the battery to 100%, at least not on my sample.:shrug:

KJ2,
have you done any measure of your battery after it has completed the charging cycle in the charging dock, to see if it has been charged to 100% capacity?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 31, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Thanks for sharing your testresult.
> 
> 
> KJ2,
> have you done any measure of your battery after it has completed the charging cycle in the charging dock, to see if it has been charged to 100% capacity?


Measured ones, and when the dock indicated fully charged, it was around 4.19V. Will discharge and charge to check again.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 31, 2015)

So check again. Indicator turned green earlier then I expected, and measured right after it. Although my multi meter indicated around 4.18/4.19V at first, it says now the battery is 4.00V. That's way below what it should be. Will inform Olight and post their response.

Edit: after I measured the voltage I placed the light back on the dock, and it started charging again. Will measure voltage again, when indicated a full charge.

Edit: after a second charging attempt, the dock indicator turned green, when the battery is around 4.07V.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Have received answer back from Olight. They say it's normal charging ends when the battery is between 4.00-4.20V.


----------



## marcinkov (Nov 4, 2015)

Very political answer.


----------



## JAS (Nov 8, 2015)

How long will this light run on highest output?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2015)

JAS said:


> How long will this light run on highest output?



Olight indicates 4 minutes in the manual, before it slowly steps down to 300 lumens.


----------



## gunga (Nov 9, 2015)

For your light, is the moonlight memorized or is it only accessible with a slow press from off?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 10, 2015)

gunga said:


> For your light, is the moonlight memorized or is it only accessible with a slow press from off?



Mine does memorize Moonlight.


----------



## gunga (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh that's cool. Thanks for the information!


----------



## dalegribble (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thinking of getting my old man one of these for Christmas, although it would likely just stay on his desk. Would there be any problems with it sitting on its charger for extended periods of time?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 20, 2015)

dalegribble said:


> I am thinking of getting my old man one of these for Christmas, although it would likely just stay on his desk. Would there be any problems with it sitting on its charger for extended periods of time?



Should be ok for some time, but won't recommend li-ion to be placed on a charger for a long period. 
Best is to remove it for the charging source within a few hours after finishing.


----------



## dalegribble (Nov 20, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Should be ok for some time, but won't recommend li-ion to be placed on a charger for a long period.
> Best is to remove it for the charging source within a few hours after finishing.


 Good deal, thank you.


----------



## kbear99 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comparison.

I actually think the older version is the better of the two. According to Olight, on High the new one outputs 500 Lm only for 4 min before stepping down to 300 Lm, whereas the older one runs at a constant 400 Lm. I'd much prefer the latter, or am I missing something?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 22, 2015)

kbear99 said:


> Thanks for the nice comparison.
> 
> I actually think the older version is the better of the two. According to Olight, on High the new one outputs 500 Lm only for 4 min before stepping down to 300 Lm, whereas the older one runs at a constant 400 Lm. I'd much prefer the latter, or am I missing something?



Very few flashlights will run on Max for the full given runtime. Recently Olight starting to mention the stepdown.


----------



## kbear99 (Nov 22, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Very few flashlights will run on Max for the full given runtime. Recently Olight starting to mention the stepdown.




Are you saying Olight is starting to mention a stepdown on the older S10R as well? The marketing info I see is still showing it will run max mode at 400 Lm for 0.8 hrs with no step down.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 22, 2015)

kbear99 said:


> Are you saying Olight is starting to mention a stepdown on the older S10R as well? The marketing info I see is still showing it will run max mode at 400 Lm for 0.8 hrs with no step down.


With their new lights, starting a few months back, Olight started to mention the stepdown in the manual. Looking at the size of these lights, I doubt they run on Max for the full given runtime. With this high output, the light/led generates 
a lot of heat, which needs to disappear. There isn't enough mass/heatsink to take the heat away. Therefore, most lights stepdown within 3-5 minutes.


----------



## bdogps (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone else experience problems with their baton? Mine turned off by itself yesterday and the battery is fully charged. I know it is because there was no red light on. Other times it wont turn on. I do not lock it and I thought it locked by itself, but I went through the unlocking sequence by holding it until the moon light turned on and nothing. I clicked several times until it turned on. I placed the clipped near the switch to protect since I keep it in my pocket. Could I fix this myself or is it just faulty?


----------



## flashtastic (Dec 9, 2015)

To bdogps, I ordered 4 of them as gifts, etc and tried them all. I've been around CPF for a couple of years but only officially joined recently, so my suggestion may or may not be useful to you. The lock mode issue might be related to the new sensitivity in the button. I don't know what other Olights you've tried so I can't be too specific but, I had a couple of similar issues. This may not apply to your situation but for example I think the metal button is different (in feel and pressure intensity) from the rubberized one on the S1 Baton. I like the metal for durability but the rubberized one seems more certain when I click it. I took out the batteries and it seemed to reset everything and now they work fine (or else it was my imagination, ha ha).


----------



## bdogps (Dec 10, 2015)

flashtastic said:


> To bdogps, I ordered 4 of them as gifts, etc and tried them all. I've been around CPF for a couple of years but only officially joined recently, so my suggestion may or may not be useful to you. The lock mode issue might be related to the new sensitivity in the button. I don't know what other Olights you've tried so I can't be too specific but, I had a couple of similar issues. This may not apply to your situation but for example I think the metal button is different (in feel and pressure intensity) from the rubberized one on the S1 Baton. I like the metal for durability but the rubberized one seems more certain when I click it. I took out the batteries and it seemed to reset everything and now they work fine (or else it was my imagination, ha ha).



Ok, thanks. I have the MX3 and MX2. When this happened, the switch was making the clicking noise.


----------



## OTF (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm trying to analyze the beam pattern for the S10R II and the Olight S1. It seems the S10 will have better performance outdoors than the S1.


----------



## flashtastic (Dec 10, 2015)

Don't hold me to that. I was just relating my personal experience on the lock thing. I know that measuring the feel of the clicking mechanism is somewhat subjective too and a lot of folks here strongly prefer the metal switches. I don't so much disagree with them in general and find myself a bit torn between the two preferences on these particular lights. I don't like the idea of a rubber cover wearing out faster. I think for me, the rubber button on the S1 gives more feedback because of the angles at which you can connect with the center stick/pin/switch (for lack of a better term) under the rubber button covering. Maybe it is some sort of mind trick giving me the illusion of more control, but it provides me personally with just a hair more certainty. Whereas the entire metal button pushes down evenly on the S10R Baton II. It is also more flat within the ring that houses it. Even though my hands are not large, the feel of that ring makes it not so much difficult as less certain that I have depressed the button fully. Obviously when the the light switches modes, I know, but still. . . And it was a good idea for Olight to go with the metal switches I think, because a lot of folks were inadvertently turning it on and draining batteries before discovering their light was on in their pockets. I can easily understand why a lot of folks like the new metal button and find myself ironically wishing the S1 had it. So it is more observation than commentary.



bdogps said:


> Ok, thanks. I have the MX3 and MX2. When this happened, the switch was making the clicking noise.


----------



## bdogps (Dec 11, 2015)

flashtastic said:


> Don't hold me to that. I was just relating my personal experience on the lock thing. I know that measuring the feel of the clicking mechanism is somewhat subjective too and a lot of folks here strongly prefer the metal switches. I don't so much disagree with them in general and find myself a bit torn between the two preferences on these particular lights. I don't like the idea of a rubber cover wearing out faster. I think for me, the rubber button on the S1 gives more feedback because of the angles at which you can connect with the center stick/pin/switch (for lack of a better term) under the rubber button covering. Maybe it is some sort of mind trick giving me the illusion of more control, but it provides me personally with just a hair more certainty. Whereas the entire metal button pushes down evenly on the S10R Baton II. It is also more flat within the ring that houses it. Even though my hands are not large, the feel of that ring makes it not so much difficult as less certain that I have depressed the button fully. Obviously when the the light switches modes, I know, but still. . . And it was a good idea for Olight to go with the metal switches I think, because a lot of folks were inadvertently turning it on and draining batteries before discovering their light was on in their pockets. I can easily understand why a lot of folks like the new metal button and find myself ironically wishing the S1 had it. So it is more observation than commentary.



Its okay mate, no one has you on trial here under oath. I do not know anything about the switch sensitivity. All that I know when I press it it always "clicks."


----------



## flashtastic (Dec 11, 2015)

I read an interesting thread yesterday here on CPF about nostalgia and someone mentioned how nervous they felt when they first started posting comments in the forums. I started laughing because that is exactly how I have felt. For me, this forum has been a place to mostly GET good experience and information. I hope I can occasionally ADD some value as well. I've loved flashlights since I was a child and been around these forums for close to 4 years now (regularly for about 2). But a lot of folks here know a whole lot more than I do. . . and because I never joined until last month i'm still "unenlightened" (ha ha). Thanks, for the encouragement there bdogps. 



bdogps said:


> Its okay mate, no one has you on trial here under oath. I do not know anything about the switch sensitivity. All that I know when I press it it always "clicks."


----------



## bdogps (Dec 20, 2015)

Dang light turned off by itself again. The adhesive for the charging base peeled off from the base and damaged one of my batteries that I was charging. I was using the extra USB port to connect my xtar charger. The adhesive is still sticking to the wall without the base.


----------



## zam2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

Good enough for me, have been looking non stop the past week for a simple small light that packs a bit of a punch. My first foray into the cr123 style of lights, appreciate the review... :thanks:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2016)

zam2015 said:


> Good enough for me, have been looking non stop the past week for a simple small light that packs a bit of a punch. My first foray into the cr123 style of lights, appreciate the review... :thanks:



Thanks for reading


----------



## zam2015 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, my little light came the other day and its been a very useful edc both at work and at home. Quite surprised at the brightness of this mini light but being a noob I suppose thats normal. thanks again for the review which definitely helped with this purchase.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 10, 2016)

zam2015 said:


> Well, my little light came the other day and its been a very useful edc both at work and at home. Quite surprised at the brightness of this mini light but being a noob I suppose thats normal. thanks again for the review which definitely helped with this purchase.



Glad I could help 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bodstrup (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Olight S10R II Baton failing to turn on*

I bought a S10R Baton II two days ago, yesterday it started to mis-behave, not turning on.

I have been able to make it work by placing it on the charger and removing it again - sometimes several times needed.

I am sure the problem is in the tailcap. If I bridge the light barrel with the '-' end of the battery with a piece of metal, the light will turn on overtime.

Looking at the design of the tail cap, there must be a switch there that disconnects the central spring from the main part of the tailcap when charging. If it did not, the cap would short-circuit and not run current through the battery (after all, you need to wire both the + and - ends of a battery in order to charge.

I believe the problem is that this switch does not always re-set when removing the tailcap from the charger.

I will go to the dealer today and try another tailcap if possible


----------



## vulferius (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review! It looks like a worthy little light


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2016)

vulferius said:


> Thanks for the review! It looks like a worthy little light



Thanks for reading


----------



## Blackbird_CaD_ (May 17, 2016)

How come Olight says that S10R Baton II has a max run time of 168 hours, and that S10C Baton has 360 hours?
Is the battery life really that much worse on S10R Baton II?


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2016)

The C version is released later than the standard R, afaik. Technology doesn't stop, so there could be more energy efficient components inside. But if those numbers are correct, there is a lot of difference indeed.


----------



## dazzleaj (Jan 22, 2017)

I have had mine for about one year and all I have ever seen is 3.86v when charged. I had it clipped to a ball cap while under a house for about 4 hours and it lasted on the medium setting. Quite enough light to work at arms length. As soon as I hit max output it died. Unscrewed the tail cap all the way off, counted to 3 and put it back on. I had low and Medium again. That seems to fix all my gremlins too. 

Unless I am going to clip it onto a ball cap I turn the clip around so the lens is in the pocket and the tail is up. Nice to be able to do that easily. Always afraid of cracking the lens with a tool or putting fingerprints on it when it is sticking up.

I had the "not blue one" but never checked its charged voltage. It was almost new when this one came out and I gave it to a friend who stuck it to the dash of his work van. It is one of his most prized tools!

It was the review here that got me to buy the II. I have given a few out as presents and those who have them now have EDC lights! A first for each of them. I don't feel guilty for bringing them to the "Light Side"! All have told me stories that start out with something like "You remember that little light you gave me?" and end up with something like "Boy it really saved....". Nice feeling actually.

I have many lights, close to 100, from cheep to several hundred USD. If I had to pick just one, this would be one of the finalists.


----------

